# Flu jab for pregnant women!



## Steff (Sep 30, 2010)

Just thought the pregnant ladies may be intrested in this 


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-11437219


----------



## rachelha (Sep 30, 2010)

I just heard that on the news.  I had my jab on tuesday, no problems with it at all.


----------



## grahams mum (Oct 2, 2010)

i was considering not to have my normal jab because i am pregnant and graham will have only the normal as well not the swine flu jab


----------



## Laura22 (Oct 3, 2010)

Think I may get it this year. Not had it the past 2/3 years. Oops!


----------



## Twitchy (Oct 3, 2010)

Haven't read the article yet (fending toddler off as we speak) but I had the flu jab during both pregnancies & the swine flu jab during the last one, all without problems.  Seriously considered the options & concluded that it was a sensible balance of risks.


----------

